# Is the downregulation caused by SSRI's reversible?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

any long term damage?



how long before it goes back to normal?


is dopamine receptor downregulation reversible as well?


----------



## Emile (Feb 3, 2010)

Depends on the person, the drug, the duration of treatment and the severity of symptoms. So if you took it for a long time and you've been sick ever since for a long time then your outlook is bleak.

Dopa receptors seem to be more resilient and reactive than sert ones, but the systems are so intertwined any malfunction in either is going to screw both up.


----------

